# Wheels



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

End of working week, and new delivery of RAYS wheels, it's good time to summarise what wheels we have in stock, and what wheels we expect soon :



*1. RAYS Gram Lights 57FXX ( cast wheel ) IN STOCK*

Front : 10x20" +30 ( OE size 9.5x20" +45 )
Rear: 11x20 +18 ( OE size 10.5x20 +25 )
Colour : Shining Silver

More details, and price HERE but please PM me for GTROC discount or free of charge extras. 






















*2. RAYS Volk G12 ( forged wheel ) IN STOCK*

Front : 10x20" +35 ( OE size 9.5x20" +45 )
Rear: 11x20 +15 ( OE size 10.5x20 +25 )
Colour : Formula Silver Double Machining finish

More details, and price you can find HERE but please PM me for GTROC discount or free of charge extras. 























*3. RAYS Volk G25 ( forged wheel ) IN STOCK*

Front : 10x20" +30 ( OE size 9.5x20" +45 )
Rear: 11x20 +15 ( OE size 10.5x20 +25 )
Colour : Clear Black

More details, and price you can find HERE but please PM me for best offer. 



















Pictures on Tin's car and on Haroon's car




*4. RAYS G27 ( forged ) Coming soon*

Front : 10x20" +30 ( OE size 9.5x20" +45 )
Rear: 11x20 +15 ( OE size 10.5x20 +25 )
Colour : Dark Prism Silver

More details and price is HERE wheels expected soon, but deposit can be taken anytime.


----------



## Nemogtr (Feb 9, 2013)

You have PM.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

G25's are amazing - light as a feather and and look stunning


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

That looks fab apart from the rear wing uke: but each to their own


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Arcam said:


> That looks fab apart from the rear wing uke: but each to their own


+ 1 wheels look awesome


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

wheels look very good with grey wrap


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

BBS LM coming next week. They are discontinued, and very hard to get.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

G25 look amazing...best get saving!


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Crafty_Blade said:


> G25 look amazing...best get saving!


Available in silver to. Silver and black in stock.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

It's pure sex, isn't it ?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

... and fitted on car


----------



## Nemogtr (Feb 9, 2013)

What model of bbs are they ?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Nemogtr said:


> What model of bbs are they ?


LM.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Are they still making and can you get the Matt black volk racing G2s?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

BBS LM are discontinued, but we can get them yet. 

We have G2 matt black in stock.


----------



## Midlife22 (Jun 23, 2013)

Can you tell me, do the standard tyres fit straight on to the wheels shown in the post

Cheers


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

I will PM you.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

I think many people may like this new wheel Volk G27. Should be here in one week. 










Special prism silver clear coat finish


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I love that colour. Does the G25 come in the prism silver?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> I love that colour. Does the G25 come in the prism silver?


Yes they can be finished in prism silver but they dont look such nice as G27. In my opinion clear black is the best finish for G25.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Dont think the Lm's suit the GTR as it does the Skylines which IMO are one the of the best weels for them.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

All wheels we sell, clear Alcon Superkit caliper.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

some stunning wheels there!!!


----------



## Garry68 (Sep 21, 2010)

G25's look sexy on the GTR. Was the GTR with the big rear spoiler lowered slightly or is that stock height? Looks a touch lower than mine?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Garry68 said:


> G25's look sexy on the GTR. Was the GTR with the big rear spoiler lowered slightly or is that stock height? Looks a touch lower than mine?


Yes it seems be lowered


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Got pictures from happy customer today. Pictures taken by phone, but more good quality pictures soon.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

We received today picture from happy customer who recently fitted G25. Black on black always looks good.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

DD31 said:


> Got pictures from happy customer today. Pictures taken by phone, but more good quality pictures soon.


Wow...wonder if silver would work on DMG


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

can you PM price for BBS LM for R35 fitment please


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

If you ever wondered how much RAYS G25 wheels weighed, here is the answer :




















These are wide fitment 10" front ( 9.5" OEM wheel ) and 11" rear ( 10.5" OEM wheel )

OEM 2012 wheels : front 11.4 kg, and 12.3 kg rear.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

A few more pics with black G25


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

G25 in silver finish. Shame that our pictures can't reflect this colour, and and show how pretty is this wheel


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Another set of RAYS in stock. This time RAYS G27 in prism silver finish. Piece of art !


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG i need a white pee...........:runaway:


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> white pee


Love it :chuckle:


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Many forum members PM'ed me, about more pictures of G27 fitted on a car. Unfortunately we haven't fitted these wheels on GTR yet, so we don't have pictures, but today I reviewed Speedhunters, and I found R35 GTR from some event, with G27, so I linked picture :










The G27's what we usually stock, are in prism silver finish :


----------

